# Lost licenses and replacing them



## Bryanmtm40 (Jul 31, 2010)

Just figured I'd put this on here so no one else has to go through the trouble I did to replace a lost/stolen fishing license. I lost my wallet, and therefore my fishing license and my ID, and my birth cirtificate is at the courthouse waiting to be sent back with my new passport, so I couldn't get a photo ID and pick up a replacement license instore. So, long story short all you have to do is go online to the SC DNR website and apply for a replacement license and all your information should already be stored in their website. They're 3 dollars.

Also, this is my first post, but I've been reading a ton of threads since last summer. Just wanted to say thanks for all the info you guys put on here...it's really helped me out a lot since I got into saltwater fishing.


----------

